# Liemianum with brown blotches



## Chris (Apr 15, 2009)

It seems to be growing ok, but there are spots, like dark brownish blotches. And the newest little leaf growing in the center is kind of curled and brittle. Is that just how the plant is, or is there a problem?


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 15, 2009)

I am not an expert, but crown rot?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 15, 2009)

There's a problem & I'm with Jimi! I'd have the dragon's blood out!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 15, 2009)

Whatever else is going on, those leaves look very dehydrated. Did the brown blotches show up before or after the limp wrinkled curled leaves? Are there healthy roots?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with all the above. I looks like some kind of rot. Check the roots. And good luck!


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> Whatever else is going on, those leaves look very dehydrated. Did the brown blotches show up before or after the limp wrinkled curled leaves? Are there healthy roots?



Brown spots have been visible for maybe over a month, but the baby leaf in the center just recently curled. I took it out of the pot, and the roots looked ok from what my novice eyes can see, at least. 

What's the action plan here? I've never heard of dragon's blood.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think the plant is beyond recovery. Looks like rot at the base of the plant which had spread to the crown. Since all the leaves are affected, i suggest you bin this one, Chris..


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry...I agree its a goner. I have lost far too many paphs that looked exactly like that...you can treat it and prolong its suffering, but I've never seen one recover from that condition.


----------



## Candace (Apr 15, 2009)

> Sorry...I agree its a goner. I have lost far too many paphs that looked exactly like that...you can treat it and prolong its suffering, but I've never seen one recover from that condition.



Ditto, Eric.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 15, 2009)

Me three.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, with that new leaf looking so dehydrated, will be a long recovery. It might recover, but will take a lot of TLC. My favorite liemianum was actually once trampled at a show and was looking pretty rough. It took no less than three years before it regained strength and another year or two to bloom after that. 

So, for learning sake, this is what I think happened: the plant was stressed from lack of water- either it was not watered frequently/thoroughly enough OR it was overloved/overwatered and the roots rotted. The water stress lowered its defenses and some creatures, probably mites, took up residence in the crown and munched the yummy, soft, new leaves as they emerged causing the necrosis you see here. The same damage can also manifest itself as chevron-shaped brown marks as the leafs (sorry, it's hockey playoff season again! Leaves are leafs in early spring) emerge. Just my two pennies. 

-Ernie


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not sure how often you water. I think there is a possibility of dehydration at some point since the bark you use is larger than the typical bark used for paphs in household conditions


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 16, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> I think the plant is beyond recovery. Looks like rot at the base of the plant which had spread to the crown. Since all the leaves are affected, i suggest you bin this one, Chris..





Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Sorry...I agree its a goner. I have lost far too many paphs that looked exactly like that...you can treat it and prolong its suffering, but I've never seen one recover from that condition.



 might be worth a try if a fungicide/insecticide is handy. I have a St.Swithin that looked someonewhat like this, I assumed it was crown rot, as it was the middle of summer. I hit it with the dragon's blood & treated the plant as I normally would. I few weeks later, here comes a new growth. I tried this on 2 other plants over the years & it didn't work but it cost me nothing to give it a try!

Chris - we talk pretty regularly & a lot of use use dragon's blood (Sangre de grado) for rots of any kind. You can do a search on this site. I get mine from The Healing Forest.


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> There's a problem & I'm with Jimi! I'd have the dragon's blood out!



I was hoping "dragon's blood" was a folksy term used to describe some special homeopathic cure-all. 

Thanks for trying!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2009)

Take a look at the roots. If they're not all rotten wash the plant off; treat for insects, then wash in a Physan solution to remove all surface contaminants; Dry off; apply some dragon's blood, then maybe with TLC it will come back. Dragon's Blood is a natural astringent/fungicide avail. online from ShopGoneWild.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 16, 2009)

Chris said:


> I was hoping "dragon's blood" was a folksy term used to describe some special homeopathic cure-all. Thanks for trying!


In a way it is, it's all natural, derived from croton lechleri plants.



NYEric said:


> Take a look at the roots. If they're not all rotten wash the plant off; treat for insects, then wash in a Physan solution to remove all surface contaminants; Dry off; apply some dragon's blood, then maybe with TLC it will come back. Dragon's Blood is a natural astringent/fungicide avail. online from ShopGoneWild.



ShopGoneWild/TheHealingForest are one & the same. They are very quick to ship orders but I don't know that this will be soon enough. I always have a bottle on hand, it's something that you will use down the road.


----------



## Elena (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with Rose & Eric, no harm in trying to rescue it if the roots are still okay. I always think it's worth practising one's resuscitation skills on plants like this so that if something ever happens to a more valuable plant then you know what to do.

I'll second Dragon's Blood. I had some shipped to UK and it's great stuff, very effective.


----------

